

The "Facebook Killer" Won't Look Like Facebook - gatsby
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/11/26/cashmore.facebook.killer/index.html

======
bryne
So it won't be Renren, StudiVZ, or Yammer, then?

